

How to reset someone's AppleID PW – seems to explain celebrity photo leaks - kretor
https://web.archive.org/web/20140904115530/http://ibstol.wordpress.com/step-3-security-questions/

======
kretor
Summary

You need:

* The target's email address

* Date of birth (easily obtained)

* Answers to two of three security questions. With a trick you can choose which of the three you don't want to answer.

You have 8 reset attempts every 8 hours. More would lock the account.

The site also lists common answers to "What was the first thing you learned to
cook?", and tips on how to answer both "What was the first concert you
attended?" and "Where were you on January 1, 2000"?

------
andyjohnson0
Warning: some NSFW content

